# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Van der Zijden (Oosterhout)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Van der Zijden

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk De Besterd, Praktijk Van der Zijden en Klinkhamer, Thijssen, Oosterhout

Adres: Keiweg 167, Oosterhout

Website: www.besterd.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Van der Zijden*

----------

